

Quantitative Easing Cartoon - evanrmurphy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4e8Cb-Dc4I&feature=player_embedded

======
devmonk
Comments here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1914900>

------
evanrmurphy
The presentation is over-the-top, but could someone help me assess the
content? I'd especially appreciate input from people who have advanced
knowledge of economics.

